# Greased lightening on LSP



## lmc leroy (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi, I was just wondering if the greased lightening showroom shine would remove my LSP Autosmart WAX or Collinite? The car only has a bit a rain dust on it nothing to bad. I think its a bit much for Megs last touch tough, my normal QD. 
I also wouldnt recommend the Greased lightening showroom shine as a waterless wash as claimed. I just cant see how it wouldnt scrtach. I do find it leaves a decent enough finish behind after washing then a quick spray with it. Its not the best beading either but you tell there is something on there. Ive never tried it over wax though.

Oh and it does dry white and marks plastic trim too.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Megs ultimate qd and ultimate wax are excelent for beading and use synthetics. Or the gold class ones are really good too and use carnauba.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

The petroleum distillate in Showroon Shine does clean and remove old wax.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

If you consider Last Touch too much, have a look at products like Serious 
Performance Show Detailer (the concentrate that you can water down to suit)
or even ArtDeShine Nano Gloss Paint Sealant (NGPS) - another excellent wax 
top-up product which you can use at several dilution rates.

Regards,
Steve


----------

